
Sadlock Bug - cperciva
https://sadlock.org/
======
rplnt
My thoughts on every branded vulnerability since Heartbleed.

~~~
doomrobo
I don't know...log jam was a pretty big deal

------
breakingcups
I was expecting yet another marketed heartbleed clone, instead I found a
parody. That was pleasantly surprising.

